# Question: Alternatives to AAA auto roadside service?



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm interested in some feedback from American members here about auto service insurance. Triple A premiums keep going up and up for only four service calls a year. Can anyone recommend another auto service company to try? Thanks!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I utilize Triple A's roadside services as a supplement to my auto insurance. We pay about $125 per year, and that covers any and all roadside assistance, without any limitations to 'how many' times we use the service. I do not use AAA for my auto insurance, however. 

It was really appreciated earlier this year when I was vacationing and my car had to be transported to the VW dealer some 175 miles away ... what would have been a $691 towing expense, cost me only $100, only because of the extra miles. 

I don't really know who else offers this level of service here .. I haven't looked, mainly because I am quite satisfied with AAA and have no reason to look elsewhere.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> I don't really know who else offers this level of service here .. I haven't looked, mainly because I am quite satisfied with AAA and have no reason to look elsewhere.


Me too. Every time I think of giving it up, I end up needing to be towed somewhere.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Krummhorn said:


> I don't really know who else offers this level of service here .. I haven't looked, mainly because I am quite satisfied with AAA and have no reason to look elsewhere.


Funny this came up now. My wife and I have AAA Premier, and we recently had a AAA car battery that was under warranty fail. They came out and replaced the battery _gratis_. In terms of the expense, if Hot_townPhilly (my wife) were participating in this conversation, she'd likely speak one of her mantra-sentences "you get what you pay for in this life."

I realize this doesn't answer your question. I _can_ add that some Gold/Platinum Credit Card accounts have Roadside Assistance as part of their Agreement. How good their service would be, I have no idea...


----------

